# No sound in HP d530



## Algyzas (Mar 11, 2013)

Can anybody help with sound in HP d530 usdt? Integrated speaker don't want to work.


```
# sysctl -a | grep -i dev.pcm.0.%location
dev.pcm.0.%location: slot=31 function=5

# dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <Intel ICH5 (82801EB)> port 0x1000-0x10ff,0x1400-0x143f mem 0xf8480400-0xf84805ff,0xf8480600-0xf84806ff irq 17 at device 31.5 on pci0
pcm0: <Analog Devices AD1981B AC97 Codec>

 # cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel ICH5 (82801EB)> (play/rec) default
```

External speakers are working.


----------



## Algyzas (Jul 26, 2013)

`$ sysctl hw.snd.default_unit`

```
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
```

`$ mixer`

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  45:45
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  83:83
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer cd       is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to  75:75
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Mixer line1    is currently set to  75:75
Mixer phin     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer phout    is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: mic
```

`$ ls /dev/dsp*`

```
/dev/dsp0.0     /dev/dsp1.0
```

`$ dmesg | grep pcm*`

```
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x14e0-0x14e7 mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff,0xf8400000-0xf847ffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel 82865G (865G GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
uhci0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> port 0x1440-0x145f irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> port 0x1460-0x147f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci2: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-C> port 0x1480-0x149f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
ehci0: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf8480000-0xf84803ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x003003> mem 0xf8500000-0xf850ffff irq 20 at device 2.0 on pci5
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
atapci0: <Intel ICH5 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x14c0-0x14cf irq 18 at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
atapci1: <Intel ICH5 SATA150 controller> port 0x14f8-0x14ff,0x1810-0x1813,0x1800-0x1807,0x1814-0x1817,0x14d0-0x14df irq 18 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
pcm0: <Intel ICH5 (82801EB)> port 0x1000-0x10ff,0x1400-0x143f mem 0xf8480400-0xf84805ff,0xf8480600-0xf84806ff irq 17 at device 31.5 on pci0
pcm0: <Analog Devices AD1981B AC97 Codec>
ppc0: parallel port not found.
pcm1: <USB audio> on uaudio0
drm0: <Intel i865G GMCH> on vgapci0
```

`$ sysctl -a | grep pcm`

```
dev.pcm.0.%desc: Intel ICH5 (82801EB)
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%location: slot=31 function=5
dev.pcm.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x24d5 subvendor=0x103c subdevice=0x12bd class=0x040100
dev.pcm.0.%parent: pci0
dev.pcm.0.eapd: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 16384
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.0.ac97rate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.%desc: USB audio
dev.pcm.1.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.1.%parent: uaudio0
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanrate: 16000
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 0
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
```

Does anybody knows


----------

